# Adding more acid to a dry cured fermented salami



## smokininthegarden (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi everyone
Just a quick question. What would adding a acid such as vinegar or dry powdered vinegar
do to my salami mix if I added it to the bactofirm culture just before mixing it with the meat?
Would one not get along with the other or will they cuddle and be buddies? This is a totally 
experimental recipe so nothing to go on on the web. Just wondering if anyone has any idea 
if this will work.

Cal


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2019)

It could kill the bactoferm culture....  Those cultures are extracted from real meat salamis ...  then duplicated or made in the lab to duplicate the original culture...  Those original cultures know what they like to grow in....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2019)

Different cultures provide a different level of acidity...  Check out other cultures..


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi Dave 
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, they probably would not be compatible 
with each other. Just thought I would see if anyone else had any ideas on this.

Actually what I was thinking is a dill pickle flavored salami, with fresh dill weed,
ground pickle spices etc. it sounds weird but it just might work. It might be
great on some sub sandwiches.

I will leave out the vinegar for now and see what I come up with, I will 
report back with my results later if anyone is interested.

Cal


----------



## Cajuneric (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi Smokininthegarden

Are you looking to make your salami more acidic (like a pickle)?  Neat idea.  Have you considered using a started culture like flc or even frm 52 and perhaps increasing the amount of dextrose you use to get the Ph down to 4.5-4.7?  That would certainly make a nice and tangy product.  I know that there are products that will lower the Ph as well, by adding encapsulated citric acid or even something called fermento to achieve a tangy product.  I've never used either one though..


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 2, 2019)

Cajuneric said:


> Hi Smokininthegarden
> 
> Are you looking to make your salami more acidic (like a pickle)?  Neat idea.  Have you considered using a started culture like flc or even frm 52 and perhaps increasing the amount of dextrose you use to get the Ph down to 4.5-4.7?  That would certainly make a nice and tangy product.  I know that there are products that will lower the Ph as well, by adding encapsulated citric acid or even something called fermento to achieve a tangy product.  I've never used either one though..



Hi, yes, increasing the acidic flavor is my goal, I will be using bactofirm LHP for
the starter culture and processing it in the usual way. I will need to look into
increasing the dextrose to lower the ph, that may be one approach, I have used
ECA and fermento before but never in a fermented salami, so not sure how
well that would work. I will continue to research this and report back.

Cal


----------



## Cajuneric (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm not sure but I think that ECA and Fermento are used in lieu of a starter culture.  LHP is a great one to use for that purpose.  Especially if they will be thin.  .7-.9% dextrose will get you to around 4.5pH which will deliver a nice tangy salami.  Can't wait to hear how it turns out..


----------

